

Show HN: Two great .io domain names just dropped, who.io and track.io - yakto

Consider this a PSA - I've got no interest in the names, have just been watching them during their 3-month redemption period. If they were $9, it'd be a no-brainer, but at $100, you need a purpose. :)<p>They both dropped in the last 5 minutes, so first-come, first-served:<p>http://nic.io/cgi-bin/whois?query=track.io<p>http://nic.io/cgi-bin/whois?query=who.io
======
Ataraxy
Thanks for this!

